# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Ditëlindja e Enver Hoxhës, festimet nisin në Prishtinë

## RaPSouL

PRISHTINE-Kanë startuar aktivite tet për 100-vjetorin e udhëheqësit komunist, Enver Hoxha. Kështu, dje në Prishtinë është organizuar një tubim nga shoqata politike "Afrim Zhitja", me emrin "Enver Hoxha dhe Kosova". Sot në Ferizaj organizohet një konferencë me titull "Enver Hoxha, burri më i madh i kombit". Por siç na tregon kryetari i Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, Hysni Milloshi, "në gjithë qytetet e Shqipërisë dhe degët e Partisë Komuniste po zhvillohen aktivitete të ndryshme. Aktivitete po organizohen edhe në Danimarkë në datat 15-16, një konferencë për jetën dhe veprën e Enver Hoxhës si person i madh i lëvizjes komuniste, apo seminare në Spanjë, Francë, Gjermani, etj". Në datën 12 tetor, në orën 10, në Gjirokastër do të organizohet një miting i madh ku do marrin pjesë komunistët e qytetit, po edhe nga Përmeti, Tepelena, Saranda, etj. Ndërsa në datën 15 tetor do të ketë në Tiranë, në Muzeun Kombëtar një konferencë, ku do të vijnë komunistë nga gjithë Shqipëria, Kosova dhe ku do të marrin pjesë partitë komuniste nga Greqia, Belgjika, Franca, Italia, Ekuadori e Republika Domenikane.


_(d.b/GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Kam frike se RapSoul  ka nderhy ne fahun  e huaj...!

Leri lpk-istat e Kosoves , te kenaqen me te dhe pasardhesit e tij..

Fundja, ata  i ke ne pushtet kamkryq ne Prishtine e Shkup, e qe besa kam filluar te dyshoj-edhe ne Tirane..

U beme gazi i botes....o zot...folklor hesapi.

----------


## white-knight

Po foton e Jakup Krasniqit me foton e Enver Hoxhes prapa kush e ka pare?Sepse degjova dicka te tille.

----------


## _MALSORI_

turp ishte ajo qe pame ne televizionet shqiptare mbi festimet e ditelindjes se enverit ne prishtine...a e pate more se si ju quajti iliri djali i kriminelit enver hoxha '' kosmet '' dmth kosove dhe metohi ashtu siq ju quanin serbet.....

epo turpi nuk eshte me brire po ka fytyren e atyre qe ishin mbledhe ne prishtine per tja festuar ditelindjen kriminelit.shpresojme qe me se shumti ti festohet ditevdekja e tij.......

----------


## JoniShkodran

Rob te trashe.
Jan rrit kosovart tu pa 'arritjet' e laper hoxhes ne tvsh gjate komunizmit.
Por tani qe e dine te verteten e arritjeve te enverit, valle se cajne koken kto truthate per gjakun qe ka pij enveri shqiptarit. 

Jam kurioz, a ka pasur kundertubim ndaj ktyre kokethateve?

----------


## Brari

kush guxon ne kosove te beje qofte nje mikro tubim kunder tubimeve te enveristave..
kosova ka dy fytyra..  

1- ajo eshte nje vend i vogel te cilin para disa vitesh gati e cfarosi nga popullsia autoktone.. ushtria serbe.. por fale natos..u be nje mrekulli.. u perzu ushtria serbe dhe ju mundesua kthimi shqiptareve.. e tani ky vend po njihet dal ngadale si shtet nga shtetet progresiste..
2- kosova eshte nji vend i vogel popullsia e te cilit.. ka nje mbrotje nga nderkombetaret ndaj ndonje agresioni te mundshem serb.. por ne plan te brendeshem.. kjo popullsi ka perqafuar.. me apo pa dashje.. statusin e te sunduarit nga klane mafioze enveriste te cilet kan pushtetin e brendeshem.. qe e morren me vrasje dhe e mbajn me terror..e demagogji..

pra jan zevendesuar.. xhalatet serb me xhelate enveriste..
ashtu ju pelqen..

..

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ai qe perkrah Enver Hoxhen ,faktikisht ai nuk ka njohuri rreth tij* 

Keshtu qe kjo qe ka ndohdur ne kosove eshte krejt sipasoj e injornces ndaj ketij kendi historik

----------


## e panjohura

*
,,PRTI ENVER JEMI GADI KURDOHERE"
Apo nuk ishte ky sllogani i Shqiptarve ne Shqiperi?Pse kaq shum quditeni po ka mbet ndoj krimb qe ende e mban at slogan!*

----------


## Preng Sherri

*rroftë Enver Hoxha!*

----------


## JoniShkodran

A dini cfare eshte me qesharake?
T'kishte ken kosova pjese e shqiperise, kosovaret do t'ja kishin mbathur per ne serbi.
Cfare ka ba enveri me kosovaret qe hinin ne shqiperi?
I ka burgos, internu, ja ka kthy titos etj, dhe sot ja festojne diten e lindjes.

----------


## TikTak

mu mkujtohet parrulla me duart lart ene ballin plot hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Flora82

> A dini cfare eshte me qesharake?
> T'kishte ken kosova pjese e shqiperise, kosovaret do t'ja kishin mbathur per ne serbi.
> Cfare ka ba enveri me kosovaret qe hinin ne shqiperi?
> I ka burgos, internu, ja ka kthy titos etj, dhe sot ja festojne diten e lindjes.


 Jo  kosovaret  nuk  dotê  ju nenshtronin  kurrên  e  kurres  nje  presidenti ,   shqiptaret  e  kosoves   edhe  pse  i  quni  kokêtrashe   ata  kishin  gjete  nje  metode qe  ta  pekulin niher  per  toke  mire ,   po  ju  qe  mbahni  te  holle  nga  trute  e  lejuat  qe  ai  te  vendose  per  jeten  e  juaj.

----------


## kiniku

> PRISHTINE-Kanë startuar aktivite tet për 100-vjetorin e udhëheqësit komunist, Enver Hoxha. Kështu, dje në Prishtinë është organizuar një tubim nga shoqata politike "*Afrim Zhitja*", me emrin "Enver Hoxha dhe Kosova".



Afrim Zhitija eshte teme e vecante e hapur nga forumisti Llapoi ne nenforumin Elita e Shyptarise. 

Shihet qarte se Kupa, Llapi, e tjere ketu qe cirren e kelthasin jane zemer komunista dhe se kend e konsiderojne elite.

----------


## Brari

preng.. 

besoj ke shkue duarplot ne akademi te enverit.. 
ke pas cka me i tregue padronve te vjeter..
ke qen i sukseshem qe sipas msimeve te enverit ke marr pjes ne dirigjimin e shum vrasjeve ne prishtin e kosove ndaj atdhetareve.. rugovista..qe i kini pas ne listat e perpiluara nga shoku ramiz ali..

hajt se do ju vij dita..

si makbethit ka me te dal cdo nat fantazmat e xhemes.. e ki me ngordh ne skicofreni.. sikurse stalini enveri hitleri etj.. monstra..

shum flmn per akademin.. populli i di tash.. njesitet polpotiste kush jane..sikurse din dhe dirigjentet e padronet..
ma bukur skish si bahej ky demaskim..

--

----------


## Apollyon

hajt robt ku ti kene nga i pari ke i funit, komunistat e m.utit.

----------


## kiniku

> Ditëlindja e Enver Hoxhës, festimet nisin në Prishtinë



Titulli eshte shume tendencioz. Ju garantoj se ne Prishtine nuk ka pasur festime, ju garantoj se 95% e Kosovarve nuk e dine ditelindjen e prinderve e lere me te Enver Hoxhes, ju garantoj se nuk ka pasur grafite apo dicka te tille ne stilin rrofte Enver Hoxha. Festime mbase ka pasur ne zemrat e njerzve te profilit te caktuar, ndoshta ne ndonje ambient te mbyllur ku secili ka te drejte te shpreh ate cka te doje.

Keto fjale, Long Live Hoxha mund te i degjoni vetem nga mendjesemuret si Preng Sherri, Llapi e tjere te devijuar qe si rob te friges adhurojne monstrumin Hoxha.

----------


## Alienated

Mendoj qe eshte faji i medias qe i japin publicitet nje ngjarjeje si kjo. Duhej te ishte nje "ndeje" private e disa njerezve te cilet kane njefar simpatie per diktatorin komunist. 

Eshte e vertete se shume shqiptare te Kosoves e te Maqedonise kane nje simpati per Enver Hoxhen, duke qene se ka qene i ndaluar per ne, "kendej kufirit". E kishim molle te ndaluar, prandaj e donim shume. Akoma ka nostalgjike. C'eshte e verteta, babi im e ka nje fjalim te Enver Hoxhes ne celularin e tij dhe e degjon kohe pas kohe...  :i ngrysur:  

Ky mediatizim i ketij evenimenti ishte totalisht i panevojshem. Mund te vihej ne lajmet e kurioziteteve ose dickaje te pazakonte, por jo tek lajmet e aktualitetit... Nejse - politikat redaktoriale te tyre le t'i drejtojne keto gjera.

----------


## HoLd*Em

> Titulli eshte shume tendencioz. Ju garantoj se ne Prishtine nuk ka pasur festime, ju garantoj se 95% e Kosovarve nuk e dine ditelindjen e prinderve e lere me te Enver Hoxhes, ju garantoj se nuk ka pasur grafite apo dicka te tille ne stilin rrofte Enver Hoxha. Festime mbase ka pasur ne zemrat e njerzve te profilit te caktuar, ndoshta ne ndonje ambient te mbyllur ku secili ka te drejte te shpreh ate cka te doje.
> 
> Keto fjale, Long Live Hoxha mund te i degjoni vetem nga mendjesemuret si Preng Sherri, Llapi e tjere te devijuar qe si rob te friges adhurojne monstrumin Hoxha.


Nqs je nga Kosova brravo te qofte. Duhen me teper zera si ky i joti sepse po krijohet nje imazh shume i erret per kosovaret. 
Adhurimi i enverit do jete pika me kryesore per percarjen tone nga nje komb i vetem.

----------


## mondishall

Mos e ndiqni hijen!!!

Asgjënë e asgjësë do të shkelni
Boshësinë e një materieje boshe
Trupësinë e një trupi pa trup
Që veç hije i bëri kësaj bote.

Aty gjigandoi përmasat
Më xhuçmaxhuçi i trurit njerëzor
Ai dhe hijen e vet ndoqi prapa
Dhe pa të hija hije lëshon.

Mos ndiqni hijen e hijes
Ajo shpirtin e ferrit ka
Durimin kanibal të pritjes
Që dhe pjellën e vet e ha!

----------


## DardanG

> Nqs je nga Kosova brravo te qofte. Duhen me teper zera si ky i joti sepse po krijohet nje imazh shume i erret per kosovaret. 
> Adhurimi i enverit do jete pika me kryesore per percarjen tone nga nje komb i vetem.


Ke të drejtë! Shqipëtarët në Kosovë jo pse e donin, ose të paktën jo pse e njohten, e identifikonin Enverin me Shqipërinë dhe në Shqipërinë i mbanin shpresat për ditët e vështira që do të vinin! Fundja, ku e dinin shqipëtarët e Kosovës se c´zihej në Shqipëri! Shqipëtarët e Kosovës ziheshin e piqeshin në kazanët dhe furrat serbe dhe mos i fajësoni ata pse mbanin shpresë në nënën Shqipëri, pse ëndërronijn, ose të paktën shpresonin se në Shqipëri dhashtë Zoti është më mirë, atje vëllezërit dhe motrat të paktën nuk masakrohen, nuk digjen e përvëlohen, bëjnë gjum të qetë e nuk bëjnë jetë nën ethe sic bënin shqipëtarët në Kosovë , Maqedoni....T´i fajësosh shqipëtarët si enverist është porsi ta fajësosh atë që kapet qoftë edhe për një fije kashte për t´u mos mbytur!
Kam njohur një plak, tashmë i ndjerë, i cili thoshte se i njeh fort mirë komunistat në Shqipëri! Gjithmonë thoshte se komunistat në Shqipëri janë me shkije, fliste shpesh për tre vitet të tija ushtar i "Shqipërisë" gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, për betejat në Morinë, Rozhaj, Sanxhak kunder bandave e cetave, brigadave cetnike...Fliste për batalionin vlonjat, djem të rinj që kishin ardhur në Pejë edhe ata për tu ardhur në ndihmë dhe luftuar së bashku serbin! Kur fliste për djelmoshat vlonjat lot i shkonin! Por, kur erdhen brigadat partizane  thoshte se ai dhe shokët e tij ishin gëzuar shumë dhe kishin shpresuar që me bashkimin e forcave do ta kishin fare lehtë ta shporrnim serbin, por ato i kishin carmatosur, i kishin fyuer, poshtëruar dhe shar e vrar duke i cuajtur ballist që luftojnë kundër "vëllezërve serb"! I ndjeri qau kur dëgjoi për "vetëvrasjen" e Mehmet Shehut! Jo pse e donte atë, por thoshte se kjo është thikë pas shpine për Kosovën! Ishte bindja e tij, por edhe e shumë shqipëtarëve të Kosovës!

Ka nastologjik të Enverit edhe në Kosovë, ashtu sic ka edhe në Shqipëri! Por, ata nuk e identifikojnë Kosovën dhe as Shqipërinë, shpresoj unë. Nuk janë shumë, por janë të rrezikshëm, që synojnë pushtetin, për hesape të tyre e jo për interesa të shtetit dhe të kombit. E kaluara e ka dëshmuar këtë! Ata, poashtu nuk zgedhin mjete për ta marr pushtetin!

Ata që sot mbajnë tubime për Enverin janë po ata që, kur binte Muri i Berlinit, kur të dy gjjermanit bashkoheshin, kur e tërë bota e përshendete këtë akt, mbanin demonstrata kundër rrënimit të Murit të Berlinit! Demonstrata, së bashku me ca grupe kurdesh, kundër rrënimit të Murit të Berlinit, kundër bashkimit të dy gjermanive, kundër rënjes së komunizmit! Bota shkonte në kahun tjetër, ca shqipëtarë dëshmonin se shqipëtarët donin kahun e kundërt! Kahun vetëvrasës! Sigurisht se këta nuk e bënin këtë vetvetiu dhe kokë më vete ( sepse ata nuk kanë kokë e as tru)! Nxitja vinte nga "Mëma Shqipëri", nga udhëheqja e saj atëherë! E kush e nxite udhëheqjen shqipëtare të organizonte tubime të tilla proteste dhe të jepte shënja se e donte atë kahjen e kundërt, kundrejtë rrjedhave politike, ekonomike ... të tër botës, fundja kundrejt vetë interesave shtetërore e kombëtare shqipëtare!
Fatkeqësisht edhe sot ka shqipëtarë që e duan kahun e kundërt, kahun vetëvrasës, jo të tyre por të kombit!

----------

